# beaver dissapering after being killed



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know, the title sounds silly, but, I've shot two beaver in the last couple days and each time they have dissapeared within an hour after killing them. The first one sunk when I shot him, he was dead, for sure, and I went to show someone where he was and he was gone. Now this is a clear creek with just a few feet of water in it and you can see the bottom. Shot one this morning, saw him die and sink in less than 3 feet of water. Went to the house for a cup of coffee and when I went to get him out of the water, he was gone!! Where the heck do they go, I can't believe a scavenger got them that fast, but something did. Anybody know anything about this ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Turtles will find them quickly and can move them easily.

If there's any current *at all*, they could have floated away.

In warm water, it doesn't take long for them to start bloating and become bouyant


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sinking doesn't necessarily mean dead.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

my question is why are you leaving all that good eating to disappear in the first place. beaver is DANG good, a nice lean red meat that roasts well. not to mention the castoreum has a dollar value (high right now because gas prices have really cut into the catch).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not sure what caliber you shot the beaver with, but in my experience beaver, raccoon, and porkupine, can "absorb" a lot of .22s before they actually die....unless, of course, you were lucky enough to get a head shot.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Everything in the wild loves to eat beaver. If I skin a beaver, ****, and cotote while trapping, the beaver will be just bones in a couple hours with the others not touched until it is gone.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I suggest you collect your harvest as soon as you shoot it. It will be good for your table then instead of some lucky opportune critter. and you might check with the game warden about killing beaver this time of year? They will give permits for areas that are being damaged.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

open season year round on beaver in Oklahoma if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................Old Elvis always had a little beaver before he did a show , lol ! , fordy:flameproofundies:


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..................Old Elvis always had a little beaver before he did a show , lol ! , fordy:flameproofundies:


Yeah, but I don't think he shot them first....ound:

.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

tail splash at shooting? or if not.....the body will bloat in a couple of days in warm water and will float to the surface. if not eaten......like others have said ,,,,,down stream...in current..


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lets see, first off, kill a beaver anytime around here, open season. there was a slight current with the first one, but this last one was in still water, and he was shot with a 30-30. I shot the first one with a 22, but I put 3 shots in him and with the 3rd one he sunk, and I'm pretty sure they were deadd, BUT, the next one will be taken right then and there. My grandson said that the other beavers come and got him and buried him, so I'll take that for the answer, 
I've never eaten one of them, but might give it a try when we get another one, thanks everyone.
I don't remember if there was a tail splash or not, seems like there was, but not sure.
P.J.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Everything loves beaver. I can take it way out in the desert where a beaver has never been and the coyotes go crazy for it. Catch one in a snare on the bank and you have to beat the bobcats to it. Then there's the bears and wolves and lions patrolling the creek, too.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> Everything loves beaver. I can take it way out in the desert where a beaver has never been and the coyotes go crazy for it. Catch one in a snare on the bank and you have to beat the bobcats to it. Then there's the bears and wolves and lions patrolling the creek, too.


who doesn't love beaver :banana:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

ace admirer said:


> tail splash at shooting? or if not.....the body will bloat in a couple of days in warm water and will float to the surface. if not eaten......like others have said ,,,,,down stream...in current..


 Yep,had one disappear one time wearing my 330 conibear:flame: 
Four days later he brought it back, just a few yards down stream.:happy:


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> who doesn't love beaver :banana:


Wee-wee.

Poo-poo.

There. That should keep you laughing all day.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> Wee-wee.
> 
> Poo-poo.
> 
> There. That should keep you laughing all day.


hahahahhahaha
thanks


----------

